# May Photo Comp.....Self portrait



## aurora green (May 4, 2006)

Ok...So this months' theme is the photographic self portrait....

I think there's quite a lot of scope in this...

One of my favourite artists is Cindy Sherman, I love all the film still stuff she did like this and this 

or if you want to be more illusive, like Cartier Bresson, you could go for something like this 

Or then again something more informal like this or this

Anyways...

The rules, as usual:

* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person.
* Post up the link, not the picture.
* All entries must be in by the last day of May.
* Only use pictures you photographed yourself.
* If you edit the picture then tell us what you did.
* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them.
* Voting starts on 1st of June and ends on 3rd of June 2006. Anyone can vote, you don't have to have entered. Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd 2 points and 3rd 1 point -- the entry with the most points wins and chooses the next theme.
* You can use your own web space, photo.net, photobucket.com or pbase.com to host your pictures for free - or any others you choose or see fit to use.

Good luck!!

Thumbnails


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 4, 2006)

erm haven't we had this theme before... ??


----------



## Firky (May 4, 2006)

Yeah

http://www.urban75.org/photos/comp/comp014.html

Here's a list up until Feb 2006

Feb 2006, Animals, Mudchute City Farm - Robster970
Jan 2006, Music, Beer... - Iemanja
Dec 2005, Weather, lighthouse - snadge
Nov 2005, All in the detail, drips - elliot
Oct 2005, This sporting life, Lost Ball - mauvais mangue
Sep 2005, Mischief, Rocks - Paul Russell
Aug 2005, At work, High tied - Firky
July 2005, Still life, broken egg - Skim (joint winner)
July 2005, Still life, lobster in a dress - Sovietpop (joint winner)
June 2005, Decay & dereliction, Old Buoy - exosculate
May 2005, Ego + Existence, Me at work - Snadge 
Apr 2005, Old age, A Cornish Man - squelch
Mar 2005, Communication, The Spaces Inbetweeen - exosculate
Feb 2005, Hair, ta daaaa! - tribal_princess
Jan 2005, Solitude, Lady in Tiananmen Square - alef
Dec 2004, Fast food, Doppelgangers with sauce - Paul Russell
Nov 2004, Shadow and Silhouette, Five People - Paul Russell
*Oct 2004, Self-identity, Princess - Barking_Mad
*Sep 2004, Palimpsest, Berlin Wall - iamrothko
Aug 2004, 1 second handheld from the hip, Ghost Bike - Firky
July 2004, Multiples, Flags - madshadow
*June 2004, Portraits, 11 going on 17 - Squelch*
May 2004, Natural Patterns, Natures glorious texture and colour - exosculate
Apr 2004, The Camera Always Lies, Form is Emptyness... - ill-informed
Mar 2004, Loud - Hocus Eye
Feb 2004, Spin - biologikal (Skim)
Jan 2004, Illness - biologikal (Skim)
Dec 2003, The Essence of Christmas - Littlechef
Nov 2003, Decay - ill-informed
Oct 2003, Colours of Autumn, Heavens Gate - Dubber Dan
Sept 2003, Water - Skydancer
Aug 2003, Simply summer - Dubber Dan
July 2003, Faces - wiskey
June 2003, Reflection, Skydancer - Dubber Dan
May 2003, Abandoned - bigtoecrying
Early 2003, Open/Closed, Bus & Bins - wiskey
Late 2002, Manmade V. Natural structures - wiskey


----------



## aurora green (May 4, 2006)

Portrait isn't the same as self portraits...


----------



## Firky (May 4, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Portrait isn't the same as self portraits...



To be honest I feel it is too close to 'self identity' and 'portraits', we may get a simlair sort of entrees. It is up to others and yourself though


----------



## Cid (May 4, 2006)

I'd tend to agree with frikn00b... The thing is the themes in a very specific photo comp would be different, but on somewhere like here it tends to just wind up with people digging up old stuff rather than actually thinking about the comp.


----------



## mauvais (May 4, 2006)

I dunno, I like it. Quite challenging.

The biggest problem is you're expected to do three entries (?)


----------



## boskysquelch (May 4, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> It is up to others and yourself though




Fuck off riotski it *is* up to Aurora.

maybe you and Garf could do a double_entry sorta thang?


----------



## Firky (May 4, 2006)

Hence the 'yourself' and what has this to do with Garf? Bored and looking for someone to harass or just derailing the threads here as per usual?


----------



## snadge (May 4, 2006)

well I think it's a challenging subject and will be participitating with 3 entries.

great pic aurora green and well done...


----------



## zenie (May 4, 2006)

Keep it Greenie. 

Things are always repeated and I daresay there's loads of new members since 2004 

You won your choice am I mistaken? 

I might have a go


----------



## pengaleng (May 4, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> I might have a go




please don't... nobody needs to see that.


----------



## aurora green (May 4, 2006)

> Hence the 'yourself' and what has this to do with Garf? Bored and looking for someone to harass or just derailing the threads here as per usual?



Look lets not have a row about it...
I would say that although the themes are similar, there is a distinction.
If water (Sept 2003) and wet (April 2006) were ok, 
and Decay (nov 2003) and  Decay & dereliction (june 2005) also was ok, then I think self portrait is different enough to be allowed...

However if people really want me to think of something else then, of course I can...


----------



## snadge (May 4, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Look lets not have a row about it...
> I would say that although the themes are similar, there is a distinction.
> If water (Sept 2003) and wet (April 2006) were ok,
> and Decay (nov 2003) and  Decay & dereliction (june 2005) also was ok, then I think self portrait is different enough to be allowed...
> ...




keep it... it's different...


----------



## boskysquelch (May 4, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> Hence the 'yourself' and what has this to do with Garf? Bored and looking for someone to harass or just derailing the threads here as per usual?




NO...you implied that "others" had control over the decision.Hence your use of "others"...care to explain why you did?

NO...I'm not derailing "the threads here as per usual"...if that's your opinion why not start a thread about it in Community rather than bleating here?

NO...I'm not bored or harassing anyone. I am expressing an opinion specific to the content of your post and implying that YOU and Garf always kick off about subjects in the monthly competition you don't like.



How about you _bite your lip_ for a change rather than derailing *this* Thread. For a change.


*Or maybe jus ignore all that and read my previous post as*


_Riot sky and Garf you are both wrong. This competition has never had Self-Portrait as a Theme._


----------



## Skim (May 4, 2006)

'Self identity' and 'portraits' are _not_ the same as 'self-portrait'. There's overlap, but it's not the same theme. No need to change it Aurora, it's your theme to decide.

I need to get my arse in gear and do an entry this month...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 4, 2006)

I only checked the first page of the April entries
 

Limited internet cafe time is my excuse. Is it to late to vote again? Great winning photo - only just seen it.

Oh, and portraits, self-portarits and self-identity are very different things.


----------



## Firky (May 4, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> NO...you implied that "others" had control over the decision.Hence your use of "others"...care to explain why you did?



Well quite simply it is up to AG and others if they want this theme to go ahead, as is explained in the OP. 



> NO...I'm not derailing "the threads here as per usual"...if that's your opinion why not start a thread about it in Community rather than bleating here?



That is not my opinion but an observation of your antagonistic nature on here and other threads.



> NO...I'm not bored or harassing anyone. I am expressing an opinion specific to the content of your post and implying that YOU and Garf always kick off about subjects in the monthly competition you don't like.



Really? Care to show me where exactly. Yeah I said people should vote if they entered, if possible.



> How about you _bite your lip_ for a change rather than derailing *this* Thread. For a change.



Then why didn't you start a new thread in community instead of bleating on here, msn me, phone me, PM me... you get the idea.



> *Or maybe jus ignore all that and read my previous post as*
> 
> _Riot sky and Garf you are both wrong. This competition has never had Self-Portrait as a Theme._


[/QUOTE]

Nope - self portraits hasn't, but ID and portraits have, and therefore like others, I'd of thought there would of been simlair entries. I never once said that it should be changed. If you wish to turn it into something else then that is your prerogative and yours alone


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 4, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> However if people really want me to think of something else then, of course I can...


not saying you should but out of intrest what was you other idea?


----------



## boskysquelch (May 4, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> Well quite simply it is up to AG and others if they want this theme to go ahead, as is explained in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope - self portraits hasn't, but ID and portraits have, and therefore like others, I'd of thought there would of been simlair entries. I never once said that it should be changed. If you wish to turn it into something else then that is your prerogative and yours alone [/QUOTE]


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 4, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> NO...you implied that "others" had control over the decision.Hence your use of "others"...care to explain why you did?
> 
> NO...I'm not derailing "the threads here as per usual"...if that's your opinion why not start a thread about it in Community rather than bleating here?
> 
> ...




would you please leave me out of this lovers tiff thanks


----------



## boskysquelch (May 4, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> would you please leave me out of this lovers tiff thanks



I prefer jpegs to Her.


----------



## thefuse (May 4, 2006)

i love self portraits as a theme.
i've been experimenting with this quite a bit over the years
and will be entering a pic or two a bit later


----------



## Skim (May 4, 2006)

Let's keep the theme as it is.


----------



## pengaleng (May 4, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

>




wtf are you doing, you look like them fuckin monkeys


----------



## girasol (May 4, 2006)

I like the theme and here's my first entry:

When I was 18...

took that one with a 35mm camera (can't remember which one) and then scanned it a couple of months ago.  I had to do a bit of scratch removing too.


----------



## boskysquelch (May 4, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> wtf are you doing, you look like them fuckin monkeys



hearnoevilseenoevilspeaknoevil..


----------



## Skim (May 4, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> I like the theme and here's my first entry:
> 
> When I was 18...
> 
> took that one with a 35mm camera (can't remember which one) and then scanned it a couple of months ago.




Wouldn't have recognised you... you look quite different


----------



## girasol (May 4, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> Wouldn't have recognised you... you look quite different



My feet haven't changed much though!  I think I was 21 when I took this one below...  

The sea at my feet (I think I might have entered a similar one, of my feet, on the self-identity one)


----------



## pengaleng (May 4, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> hearnoevilseenoevilspeaknoevil..




likeisaid....monkeys.


----------



## snadge (May 4, 2006)

fuck  

can o worms

have decided not to enter that cos' it's a previous winner, I just put it up to show how easy it is to have crossover themes


----------



## mauvais (May 4, 2006)

Hahaha!

I can sort the thumbs when I'm not so 'ot and stickyyyy with stuff to do! I don't actually know if my server has funding for this month, but oh well...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 4, 2006)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Hahaha!
> 
> I can sort the thumbs when I'm not so 'ot and stickyyyy with stuff to do! I don't actually know if my server has funding for this month, but oh well...


if not i can sort summit out


----------



## llantwit (May 4, 2006)

I think it's a different enough theme, and like someone said, there's plenty a new folks entering.

Here's my first - a cheesy one I'm afraid, but someone had to do it!
Golden Gate Romance...
http://static.flickr.com/46/140469717_b51e2660c0.jpg?v=0



Hope to do a few more interesting ones as the month wears on.


----------



## tom_craggs (May 4, 2006)

I have not taken too many portraits of any description so I am looking forward to this month....may take some time for my entries though.


----------



## alef (May 5, 2006)

Good theme, forces us to put faces to our names, no small thing for an online community.

Here's a joint entry, taken a year ago at Borough tube station:
alef & skim


----------



## Derian (May 5, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> Good theme, forces us to put faces to our names, no small thing for an online community.
> 
> Here's a joint entry, taken a year ago at Borough tube station:
> alef & skim



Fabulous


----------



## alef (May 5, 2006)

Second entry. I took this specifically for the competition theme "1 second exposure taken from the hip" which feels like it was forever ago:
alef from the hip

Curious if there'll be many smiling entries, it's very hard to attempt anything spontaneous when you're the one setting up the camera! I'll wait on the third entry and attempt to knock the dust off my camera sometime this month...

Editted to add: have just readjusted levels to balance the colours somewhat


----------



## dlx1 (May 5, 2006)

is this months theam like (*The quintessential 'post your ugly mug' thread)


----------



## Firky (May 5, 2006)

1] Watching The World Go By





			
				thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> is this months theam like (*The quintessential 'post your ugly mug' thread)


----------



## mauvais (May 5, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> 1] Watching The World Go By


You didn't really put your camera on a tripod and turn your back to it, right?


----------



## chriswill (May 5, 2006)

Here is my first


Me and the mrs


----------



## snadge (May 5, 2006)

chriswill said:
			
		

> How do you make the link say the title now??



I've noticed that, annoying isn't it.

I've decided that my first entry is not going to be an entry as it's a previous winner ( ego and existance) but was put up just to show how silly it is to say the theme is too much like previous ones, as that theme wasn't mentioned.


----------



## Firky (May 5, 2006)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> You didn't really put your camera on a tripod and turn your back to it, right?



Nope, I put it on a wall and selected self timer


----------



## chriswill (May 5, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> Nope, I put it on a wall and selected self timer




hehe, It would be the last time you saw it if you did that around here.


----------



## thefuse (May 5, 2006)

my first is called 'staring into space'
http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/1209/staringintospace5ex.jpg

my second is called 'fingers'
http://img304.imageshack.us/img304/465/fingersg8rm.jpg


----------



## GuerillaPhoto (May 5, 2006)

my entries

Guinness Brewery destruction

http://images.fotopic.net/y441gx.jpg

Hellingly Lunatic Asylum main hall

http://images.fotopic.net/y4akyi.jpg

Sat on the Mortuary slab at Cane Hill Lunatic Asylum

http://images.fotopic.net/yhstjb.jpg


----------



## zenie (May 5, 2006)

chriswill said:
			
		

> Here is my first
> 
> 
> http://img141.imageshack.us/my.php?image=meandthemrs4fz.jpg
> ...



I like  

Umm once the links been inserted you can edit the second line after the "]and it will come out right i think it's that way round anyway if not edit the top line!!!


----------



## tom_craggs (May 5, 2006)

GuerillaPhoto said:
			
		

> my entries
> 
> Guinness Brewery destruction
> 
> ...



I really like all of those a lot. Haven't got too much of that sort of architecture left where I live...the third is disturbing...great stuff.


----------



## chriswill (May 5, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> I like
> 
> Umm once the links been inserted you can edit the second line after the "]and it will come out right i think it's that way round anyway if not edit the top line!!!




Cheers Zenie, you had it the right way around.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 5, 2006)

snadge said:
			
		

> I've noticed that, annoying isn't it.
> 
> I've decided that my first entry is not going to be an entry as it's a previous winner ( ego and existance) but was put up just to show how silly it is to say the theme is too much like previous ones, as that theme wasn't mentioned.




when it does the {url=www.somefish.com}www.somefish.com{/url}

the www.somefish.com will be highlighted but the url=www.somefish.com} will still work as a link...


----------



## thefuse (May 5, 2006)

my third, 'behind blue eyes'
http://img483.imageshack.us/img483/2451/envacances20066gm.jpg


----------



## wiskey (May 5, 2006)

chriswill said:
			
		

> Here is my first
> 
> 
> Me and the mrs
> ...



very good


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 5, 2006)

First time in this comp ... try not to laugh (who am I kidding, mine are obviously the best    )

Me #1
_brightness/contrast, selected red strap and green eyes, inverted selection, partially desaturated rest of shot_

Me #2
_brightness/contrast, healing brush on annoying bags under eyes_


----------



## mauvais (May 6, 2006)

Reet, not sure if this is the best of what I took, so there may be plenty more similar ones to dilute my own votes as per usual.

Anyway I'm pissed now so I thought I'd enter, rubbish as it may be.

Entry 1: Shy


----------



## e19896 (May 6, 2006)

GuerillaPhoto said:
			
		

> my entries
> 
> Guinness Brewery destruction
> 
> ...



Love the images oh Caine Hill idd love to go erm an idea an U75 day out? Talking of server space erm have quite a lot of access to some if there ever might be a need and stuff can be hosted free what free? erm yes..

Ill dig around for images its 4am of to bed night..

e19896


----------



## alef (May 6, 2006)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Reet, not sure if this is the best of what I took, so there may be plenty more similar ones to dilute my own votes as per usual.
> 
> Anyway I'm pissed now so I thought I'd enter, rubbish as it may be.
> 
> Entry 1: Shy



This works particularly well if you have a slow browser, with the image starting from the top and slowly filling down.... but stopping short. Or at least, at this time in the morning I'm dumb enough to hit refresh the first time!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 6, 2006)

crushed car reflections  my first

My first after our night time escapades to photo the elephant we came across the cars on pall mall.


----------



## Firky (May 6, 2006)

2] In the Circus


----------



## blackadder (May 6, 2006)

My first entry

Brats


----------



## aurora green (May 6, 2006)

blackadder said:
			
		

> My first entry
> 
> Brats



I like this.


----------



## llantwit (May 6, 2006)

Me too!


----------



## Firky (May 6, 2006)

blackadder said:
			
		

> My first entry
> 
> Brats



awwrrr hehe


----------



## blackadder (May 6, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> awwrrr hehe



I was going to enter another similar one, but I remembered you Pshopped it for me


----------



## Nina (May 7, 2006)

GuerillaPhoto said:
			
		

> my entries
> 
> Guinness Brewery destruction
> 
> ...



Wow, were is Cane Hill? Looks like a great place to shoot some pics!


----------



## mauvais (May 7, 2006)

*stirs pot  *

#2: Who'll Remember Me?

Two shots merged together, plus usual PS'ery.


----------



## zenie (May 7, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> Wow, were is Cane Hill? Looks like a great place to shoot some pics!



Good Luck!! 

*evil laugh*


----------



## ddraig (May 7, 2006)

entry 1 - *awash* http://img355.imageshack.us/img355/4632/selflevels1jl.jpg
a reflection in the water tower down Cardiff bay earlier today.

just a bit cropped and i upped the grey and white levels


----------



## ddraig (May 7, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> 2] In the Circus



that is way


----------



## e19896 (May 7, 2006)

Self-portrait - A portrait an artist makes using himself or herself as its subject, typically drawn or painted from a reflection in a mirror. Thats what we are told. However giveing this some thought it can mean how the artist looks upon themselevs an interpatation of the artist so with this in mind here are my three..

http://pretentiousartist.com/flowers/8.html

http://pretentiousartist.com/c60/peaceindapark/five/a.gif

http://pretentiousartist.com/animated/move/50plus/3/index.html

e19896


----------



## mauvais (May 7, 2006)

e19896 said:
			
		

> Self-portrait - A portrait an artist makes using himself or herself as its subject, typically drawn or painted from a reflection in a mirror. Thats what we are told. However giveing this some thought it can mean how the artist looks upon themselevs an interpatation of the artist so with this in mind here are my three..
> 
> http://pretentiousartist.com/flowers/8.html
> 
> ...


Eh? On so many levels...


----------



## llantwit (May 7, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> entry 1 - *awash* http://img355.imageshack.us/img355/4632/selflevels1jl.jpg
> a reflection in the water tower down Cardiff bay earlier today.
> 
> just a bit cropped and i upped the grey and white levels



 

That's well nice... BUT...

I was gonna do that next!!!


----------



## mauvais (May 7, 2006)

Last one: Midnight Thinking

Just RAW conversion and a bit of cleaning up. I do have a mouth by the way


----------



## zenie (May 7, 2006)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Eh? On so many levels...



Funy that the sites called 'pretentiousartist' is that ironic??


----------



## Robster970 (May 7, 2006)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Last one: Midnight Thinking
> 
> Just RAW conversion and a bit of cleaning up. I do have a mouth by the way



I demand to see your mouth! I don't think you've got one really.

I really like your 3 pics.


----------



## mauvais (May 7, 2006)

Look - here it is! - *not an entry, I'm spent  *


----------



## Robster970 (May 7, 2006)

It's really true. He does have a mouth............


----------



## mauvais (May 7, 2006)

*IMPORTANT:* Apparently all the threads will be knocked back to at least 3pm this afternoon (see general forum) so be aware that some things will be 'unentered'. I'll just post mine again when it's back.


----------



## Nina (May 7, 2006)

ahh, I'll wait to enter mine then.

TBH I'm having problems picking three. For some unknown reason I seem to have a lot of self-portrait shots that I like....


----------



## Robster970 (May 7, 2006)

I'm going to wait until I get my haircut and have my eyebrows plucked. Can't have you monkies seeing me without makeup on


----------



## Nina (May 7, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> I'm going to wait until I get my haircut and have my eyebrows plucked. Can't have you monkies seeing me without makeup on




There must surely be a photoshop eyebrow plucking tool? 

either that or just call it 'frida'


----------



## Robster970 (May 7, 2006)

I've seen his and hers toolbars, each with their own functions on like "Shave", "Pluck", "Wax" and "Moisturise"


----------



## blackadder (May 7, 2006)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Last one: Midnight Thinking
> 
> Just RAW conversion and a bit of cleaning up. I do have a mouth by the way




Great pic, but to think I used to think you was a large black lady


----------



## Derian (May 7, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> entry 1 - *awash* http://img355.imageshack.us/img355/4632/selflevels1jl.jpg
> a reflection in the water tower down Cardiff bay earlier today.
> 
> just a bit cropped and i upped the grey and white levels



Oooohhh that looks well    with the editing.

I'm not entering mine taken same time/place but that water tower was amazing


----------



## Derian (May 8, 2006)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Look - here it is! - *not an entry, I'm spent  *



You know, that's actually my favourite since the first time you posted it.


----------



## ddraig (May 8, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> Oooohhh that looks well    with the editing.
> 
> I'm not entering mine taken same time/place but that water tower was amazing



ta  and sorry


----------



## Derian (May 8, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> ta  and sorry



Dun't be daft mun! Brilliant idea of yours for pics


----------



## sovietpop (May 8, 2006)

first entry

footloose


----------



## sovietpop (May 8, 2006)

and a second one

summer grass


----------



## Firky (May 8, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> that is way



Cheers, I took it at about 6am in piccadilly circus this Saturday... for this comp'


----------



## Firky (May 9, 2006)

3] screw you guys, i'm going home!


p.s

thumbs?


----------



## Skim (May 9, 2006)

Here's my first entry:

Belly

My belly rules me right now, so it seemed like an appropriate focus for a self-portrait.


----------



## hiccup (May 9, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> 3] screw you guys, i'm going home!
> 
> 
> p.s
> ...



Don't mind doing the thumbs, but I'd need the login details etc again cos I only had them on a PM.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 9, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> Here's my first entry:
> 
> Belly


That's great Skim


----------



## Sweet FA (May 9, 2006)

The first one's a bit eeeeeeuuuurrgh, I'm afraid...

1 x Leg

2 x Tatts

3 x Feet


----------



## zenie (May 9, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> That's great Skim



Pregnant bellies are cool


----------



## Robster970 (May 9, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Don't mind doing the thumbs, but I'd need the login details etc again cos I only had them on a PM.



Sent in a pm


----------



## Biddlybee (May 9, 2006)

Sweet FA said:
			
		

> 3 x Feet


 you have 3 feet?


----------



## Sweet FA (May 9, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> you have 3 feet?


Yup; 1 main one and 2 little stabilisers for balance. 

I'm jake the pegg diddle iddle iddle egg with the extra leg diddle iddle iddle egg


----------



## e19896 (May 9, 2006)

pretentiousartist.com is ironic. i spent an age moving all my work there, i look upon this project like U.E and hope it is a self-discovery for people. i was a little nervous at posting my three images because i take the piss out of art so much i feared people would not get the joke and my attitude towards art and phtography. 

However this said no real negative comments here is something i'm working on inspired by here pretentiousartist.com/june aka the foundation for human happiness do not ask where i get this madness from, i have been asked so many times to give an explanation to my work, and words simply do f-ing fail me. all i can add is that there an observation of the urban paranoia and bucolic sheffield.

e19896


----------



## mauvais (May 9, 2006)

e19896 said:
			
		

> However this said no real negative comments here is something i'm working on inspired by here pretentiousartist.com/june aka the foundation for human happiness do not ask where i get this madness from, i have been asked so many times to give an explanation to my work, and words simply do f-ing fail me. all i can add is that there an observation of the urban paranoia and bucolic sheffield.
> 
> e19896


Come on - you can't really get away with entering a 200x200 GIF of some leaves into a self-portrait comp, surely? Someone said you're spamming and it kinda looks like it...


----------



## mauvais (May 9, 2006)

Oh shit - I'm supposed to have done the thumbs aren't I? Hold on... *clickety*

edit: *done!* (I hope) - http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/may06/ - sorry about the delay!


----------



## Nina (May 9, 2006)

Is it just me MM or is the clikety empty?


----------



## mauvais (May 9, 2006)

Yeah - it's just the means of doing the thumbs. If noone else beats me to it, which they're welcome to  , I'll add the actual pictures in tonight.


----------



## boskysquelch (May 9, 2006)

e19896 said:
			
		

> i have been asked so many times to give an explanation to my work, and words simply do f-ing fail me.



most _artists_ find it hard to express in "words" what they only find able to do so in their own normal circumstance through "imagery"*...that being said however it is possible to "learn" how to epress in words what you find in your photographs so rewarding for yourself that you find it necessary to share those images...in part you are doing that just right NOW! ...c&p what you try to say when try to say it, as you have done here, and occasionally review what you have said of yourself and your work; you may, in time, find yourself very able to verbalise what you find now hard to express outwardly of your work.Also try to take notes of things you think of at the time of the shot...eg even three "random" words or so, in a note book, that come to describe those feelings, or jot some words down in a text file with the pickees when you download them.



*it is equally learnable to consider the composition of your shots to also be come more adept to express the true meaning of what you are trying to impart to your viewer...it's a very worthwhile exercise to consider is a quick recomposition of the shot and rattle off a few extra" throw-away" exposures to find another view you may prefer and draw upon as example of compositional technique for another shot. In a way this is how "style" is developed.  


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand all that being said I'm finding it particularly hard to do what I preach atm! 

...but IM'kinlonglongE it's all just a matter of regime and routine>>> the results eventually speak for themselves!


----------



## e19896 (May 9, 2006)

Alright, yes agreed. it could look like spam but no, this is how i view myself and i gave a lot of thought and a little research into the subject matter. the desire is not to win but to have fun, the desire is not to promote my ego no real names are used and there is very little words likewise and as said it is an interpretation of the subject. Of course one is taking the piss, smashing all the rules. who said art or photgraphy was about structure?.

I come to this by default and have got an addiction to the extent i might be moving from Sheffield to hang about with this guy http://tash.gn.apc.org/ and hopefully learn more about this craft to date this guy http://stevewithington.co.uk/ has helped me very much not only teaching me about the craft of photography but html and css. we both spent an age on my project along with another friend moving all my work from urls to just one.

Is not having such a comp about giving the opportunity for people to promote their work and as is called spam what theyre doing?

This said this not a debate about my work but a comp so i'll sit back relax, now i have said my shit. Sorry to others if my taking the piss has derailed anything, upset anyone, it was not the intent,  it was just how i view the subject and myself.

e19896


----------



## Robster970 (May 9, 2006)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Yeah - it's just the means of doing the thumbs. If noone else beats me to it, which they're welcome to  , I'll add the actual pictures in tonight.



Hiccup is doing them. I've pm'ed the login/pword to him. Have you created a gallery for this month on your site?


----------



## zenie (May 9, 2006)

e19896 said:
			
		

> pretentiousartist.com is ironic. i spent an age moving all my work there, i look upon this project like U.E and hope it is a self-discovery for people. i was a little nervous at posting my three images because i take the piss out of art so much i feared people would not get the joke and my attitude towards art and phtography.
> 
> However this said no real negative comments here is something i'm working on inspired by here pretentiousartist.com/june aka the foundation for human happiness do not ask where i get this madness from, i have been asked so many times to give an explanation to my work, and words simply do f-ing fail me. all i can add is that there an observation of the urban paranoia and bucolic sheffield.
> 
> e19896



An 'artist' shouldn't need to explain their work. Their work should speak for itself. 

Self-discovery for people??

Are you having a fuckin bubble?


----------



## Phenol (May 9, 2006)

Sweet FA said:
			
		

> The first one's a bit eeeeeeuuuurrgh, I'm afraid...
> 
> 1 x Leg
> 
> ...



The first one is soooo interesting. Don't know whether it's a winner or not, I just know what I like.
Is it your leg and if so, how did you manage to take the photo?


----------



## zenie (May 9, 2006)

cilobrac said:
			
		

> The first one is soooo interesting. Don't know whether it's a winner or not, I just know what I like.
> Is it your leg and if so, how did you manage to take the photo?



I really like it too in a sick way 

There* has *to be a story there!!


----------



## mauvais (May 9, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> Hiccup is doing them. I've pm'ed the login/pword to him. Have you created a gallery for this month on your site?


Yup - see the URL a few posts back, assuming this is what's going to be used.


----------



## Robster970 (May 9, 2006)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Yup - see the URL a few posts back, assuming this is what's going to be used.



Cheers man   Think Hiccup has seen it too.


----------



## aurora green (May 9, 2006)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Oh shit - I'm supposed to have done the thumbs aren't I? Hold on... *clickety*
> 
> edit: *done!* (I hope) - http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/may06/ - sorry about the delay!




Thanks mauvais, I'll edit them into the first post.


----------



## GuerillaPhoto (May 9, 2006)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> I really like all of those a lot. Haven't got too much of that sort of architecture left where I live...the third is disturbing...great stuff.


Thank you the third pic was taken as I got caught by security lol. There are always buildings like this you just have to search for them.




			
				e19896 said:
			
		

> Love the images oh Caine Hill idd love to go erm an idea an U75 day out? e19896



This would be a cool idea but very impractical as the security at the site consists of 4 security guards and a number of large dogs. thank you for the comments


----------



## e19896 (May 9, 2006)

GuerillaPhoto said:
			
		

> Thank you the third pic was taken as I got caught by security lol. There are always buildings like this you just have to search for them.
> 
> 
> 
> This would be a cool idea but very impractical as the security at the site consists of 4 security guards and a number of large dogs. thank you for the comments



The dogs we dope to sleep 4 security guards well thats an hassel had a look at your other stuff and you are right you have to search to find them i use the local rag talking to people and i often write a letter and e mail asking to gain entry to places.

If not there are means as one is sure you will know about i have made my mind up allready where one of my votes is going but lets see if there are others that will beat my first choice havent made up my mind regards the others just yet but there is some stunning work.

e19896


----------



## GuerillaPhoto (May 9, 2006)

I have never gained entry to a location without having to tresspass. I find that waiting for permission takes too long or never happens and the buildings are gone


----------



## zenie (May 9, 2006)

e19896 said:
			
		

> The *dogs we dope to sleep *4 security guards well thats an hassel had a look at your other stuff and you are right you have to search to find them i use the local rag talking to people and i often write a letter and e mail asking to gain entry to places.
> 
> If not there are means as one is sure you will know about i have made my mind up allready where one of my votes is going but lets see if there are others that will beat my first choice havent made up my mind regards the others just yet but there is some stunning work.
> 
> e19896



Fuckwit


----------



## girasol (May 9, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> Here's my first entry:
> 
> Belly
> 
> My belly rules me right now, so it seemed like an appropriate focus for a self-portrait.



That's giving me vertigo!   

... but it's a very endearing photo!


----------



## boskysquelch (May 9, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Fuckwit



*words on a Bulletin Board*

I was going to suggest having that edited but I lost my coneection, and now since it's been quoted it it'll stay eh?


Anyways...I _think_ I speak on behalf of SOME here and say keep the topic to the topic in hand(ie Self Portrait_) eh lads n lasses?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 9, 2006)

mauvais said:
			
		

> Come on - you can't really get away with entering a 200x200 GIF of some leaves into a self-portrait comp, surely? Someone said you're spamming and it kinda looks like it...


spamming and talking incoherently (perhaps they have had lessons off myself or squelch... )


----------



## GuerillaPhoto (May 9, 2006)

Sweet FA said:
			
		

> The first one's a bit eeeeeeuuuurrgh, I'm afraid...
> 
> 1 x Leg
> 
> ...




I love your first one,

the second is kinda cool

the third is just cute.


----------



## Robster970 (May 9, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> Here's my first entry:
> 
> Belly
> 
> My belly rules me right now, so it seemed like an appropriate focus for a self-portrait.



What a great pic Skim. Congrats btw


----------



## Sweet FA (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the comments  (The second 2 are the first I've ever taken specifically for a reason rather than just snaps iykwim - the first seems most popular though, so perhaps I should fuck myself up more regularly).

As for the story behind the leg...I lived in Korea for a while and decided to go for a walk as the last vestige of a hurricane was blowing itself out (there were locals out and about so I assumed it would be OK). As I walked to the bus stop to go to work, there was a weird grinding sound and I looked up just in time to see a wall collapse on me. It took out my leg from the kneecap down and crushed it, breaking it in half a dozen places. I ended up being trapped under the wall for just over an hour: due to the Korean horror of getting involved with foreigners, nobody stopped to help. Hundreds of people must have driven by (I was lying next to a dual carriageway) and a fair few pedestrians crossed to the other side of the road - very surreal in a bloody and painful kind of way. I eventually managed to shout down a studenty looking kid who lent me his phone, I called work, they called an ambulance and a bit later some people dug me out and took me to the hospital. 

(That's the News At Ten version, the in-depth special includes further details: no morphine as there's a doctor's strike, arguing with a specialist as he's decided amputation is the only way forward, contracting MRSA... )

@ cilobrac - I took it about 4 days after the accident whilst fucked up on morphine. It involved a bit of twisting and I couldn't look through the viewfinder. 

Oh yeah; I puked after taking it - too much information?


----------



## zenie (May 9, 2006)

Sweet FA said:
			
		

> Thanks for the comments  (The second 2 are the first I've ever taken specifically for a reason rather than just snaps iykwim - the first seems most popular though, so perhaps I should fuck myself up more regularly).
> 
> As for the story behind the leg...I lived in Korea for a while and decided to go for a walk as the last vestige of a hurricane was blowing itself out (there were locals out and about so I assumed it would be OK). As I walked to the bus stop to go to work, there was a weird grinding sound and I looked up just in time to see a wall collapse on me. It took out my leg from the kneecap down and crushed it, breaking it in half a dozen places. I ended up being trapped under the wall for just over an hour: due to the Korean horror of getting involved with foreigners, nobody stopped to help. Hundreds of people must have driven by (I was lying next to a dual carriageway) and a fair few pedestrians crossed to the other side of the road - very surreal in a bloody and painful kind of way. I eventually managed to shout down a studenty looking kid who lent me his phone, I called work, they called an ambulance and a bit later some people dug me out and took me to the hospital.
> 
> ...



Coolest story ever 

You should write a book


----------



## hiccup (May 10, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> Hiccup is doing them. I've pm'ed the login/pword to him. Have you created a gallery for this month on your site?



I *will* do them, I swear. Got a job interview tomorrow, so frantically rewriting CV and stuff at the moment. Tomorrow. Promise. Apologies for the delay.


----------



## Derian (May 10, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> I *will* do them, I swear. Got a job interview tomorrow, so frantically rewriting CV and stuff at the moment. Tomorrow. Promise. Apologies for the delay.



Hey, do that job interview stuff first and good luck for it, yes?   Gallery'll wait a few hours.

*dons hiccup guarding hat and looks fierce*


<utterly fails and crumples in a heap>


----------



## tom_craggs (May 10, 2006)

cilobrac said:
			
		

> The first one is soooo interesting. Don't know whether it's a winner or not, I just know what I like.
> Is it your leg and if so, how did you manage to take the photo?



The first one brings back bad memories.


----------



## tom_craggs (May 10, 2006)

This is an interesting month, I have never really done any self-portrait photography, but its all in the taking part. Here is my first effort -  Self in Red Plastic and MDF. No  photoshop work done on this but I did crop the area of the MDF a little. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomcraggs/144196575/in/set-72057594130910950/


----------



## ddraig (May 10, 2006)

2nd entry
inspired by the leg one i spose, done just now
superfurryanimal


just no flash and a tinsy bit of grey levels


----------



## alef (May 11, 2006)

This theme has reminded me about The Mirror Project, very nice site where anyone is invited to submit original photos that in some way show themselves on a reflective surface.


----------



## zenie (May 11, 2006)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> This is an interesting month, I have never really done any self-portrait photography, but its all in the taking part. Here is my first effort -  Self in Red Plastic and MDF. No  photoshop work done on this but I did crop the area of the MDF a little.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomcraggs/144196575/in/set-72057594130910950/



An interesting idea I also quite like some of your concepts in your set .


----------



## hiccup (May 11, 2006)

Teh t'umbnails:

http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/may06/


----------



## thefuse (May 11, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Teh t'umbnails:
> 
> http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/may06/


well done  
i like seeing the thumbnails all together. makes it easier to compare.


----------



## hiccup (May 11, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> well done
> i like seeing the thumbnails all together. makes it easier to compare.



That'll be £20 please

*holds out hand*


----------



## thefuse (May 12, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> That'll be £20 please
> 
> *holds out hand*


*rummages through pocket*
"youve caught me at a bad time guv" 
*coughs and shuffles off*


----------



## tom_craggs (May 12, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> An interesting idea I also quite like some of your concepts in your set .



Thank you, just practising really as I don't really know what I am doing. Everybody likes red though.


----------



## GuerillaPhoto (May 12, 2006)

e19896 

are you a flower?or a leaf? 

your third entry just hurts my eyes


----------



## e19896 (May 13, 2006)

GuerillaPhoto said:
			
		

> e19896
> 
> are you a flower?or a leaf?
> 
> your third entry just hurts my eyes



Allways a flower with a shade of red and yes thats me fishing..

e19896


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 13, 2006)

*swoons at Vintage Paws portrait*


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 13, 2006)

*blushes at barking mad*


----------



## Chemical needs (May 13, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/65429268@N00/125743840/in/set-72057594110702670/

Added a light effect near top right of photo,
Background - solarize,
Me - plastic wrap,
pinch, twirl, tile effect (Photoshop)

Is this a valid entry? (does it have to be me taking the photo? I did all the photoshopping )


----------



## Tank Girl (May 13, 2006)

here's mine.    

http://www.pbase.com/tank_girl/image/60107695/medium

http://www.pbase.com/tank_girl/image/60116709


----------



## thefuse (May 13, 2006)

Chemical needs said:
			
		

> Is this a valid entry? (does it have to be me taking the photo? I did all the photoshopping )


im not the judge and jury but i thought a self portrait is something you've done by yourself.
i like the effects though. that other one of jim is cool. looks like a cartoon.


----------



## Robster970 (May 13, 2006)

Right, well with a hangover here's the first entry

warts and all

raw, channel mixer, contrast.


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 14, 2006)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> *blushes at barking mad*




hehe 

On a more professional note they are both really nice photos.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 14, 2006)

My first entry:  oranges in the garden


----------



## Robster970 (May 14, 2006)

I don't know about anybody else on here but I'm finding it quite interesting seeing what everybody actually looks like


----------



## thefuse (May 14, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> I don't know about anybody else on here but I'm finding it quite interesting seeing what everybody actually looks like


I thought the same thing. there are men who i thought were women and vice versa and people are older or younger than i thought too


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 14, 2006)

Yeah, it really is fascinating to be able to see what all these mysterious people out in the ether actually look like. I've always found it fun everywhere on the net I have seen photos of people I chat with.


----------



## aurora green (May 14, 2006)

Ok. I'm a bit bit pisssed now, and I'm truely wanting to take a better picture... and after winning with such an old shot feel duty bound to enter a fresh one (for myself as much as anyone else) and god, I've been taking pictures like a nutter...
and anyway here's my first entry bare


----------



## zenie (May 14, 2006)

I think you look really beautiful there Aurora!!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 14, 2006)

Very nice shot Aurora


----------



## ddraig (May 15, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Ok. I'm a bit bit pisssed now, and I'm truely wanting to take a better picture... and after winning with such an old shot feel duty bound to enter a fresh one (for myself as much as anyone else) and god, I've been taking pictures like a nutter...
> and anyway here's my first entry bare



very fresh AG!  did u cut your dreads off? 
like the background/freckle continuation, was that deliberate?


----------



## boskysquelch (May 15, 2006)

damned terrific there AG..you and Skim are doing things for meh!


----------



## aurora green (May 15, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> very fresh AG!  did u cut your dreads off?
> like the background/freckle continuation, was that deliberate?




Urm...I've still got a few dreads left, but they're definately on the way out...
and, yes it was a deliberate decision to use the bare plaster as a background. Everything stripped back, bare...etc...


And er...thanks for all the positive feedback everyone.


----------



## Skim (May 15, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> you and Skim are doing things for meh!




Ooh, I say


----------



## Nina (May 16, 2006)

Here's my first entry:

*macros*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/140261771/in/set-997515/


----------



## GuerillaPhoto (May 16, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> Here's my first entry:
> 
> *macros*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/140261771/in/set-997515/


stunningly simple shot I like it


----------



## Biddlybee (May 16, 2006)

Aye, tis really nice Nina


----------



## indicate (May 16, 2006)

*first*

1.  hair


----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2006)

no. 2 
*inverted bleurgh*
just inverted is all


----------



## Biddlybee (May 16, 2006)

I'm going to be in Rome when the comp ends, but really want to vote... so unless I find a tinternet cafe (not likely if I'm wondering round taking photos, eating lush food, enjoying the sun ) would anyone object to me voting early? Or should I ask someone else to do it on my behalf? (I know it means I won't see all the entries)


----------



## Tank Girl (May 16, 2006)

if you want to pm me your votes just before you go, I'll be happy to submit them for you


----------



## Biddlybee (May 16, 2006)

Cheers Tanky... will do


----------



## thefuse (May 16, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> Here's my first entry:
> 
> *macros*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/140261771/in/set-997515/


you have a very nice eye


----------



## The Pious Pawn (May 16, 2006)

Some good ones so far the ones that have jumped out at me half way through the month are 

alef from the hip  = alef

me an the mrs = chris will

in the cirus - riot sky 

summer grass  soviet pop 

these are my favs  but my best one so far brought a bing cheesey grin to my face an a chuckle is 

feet = sweet fa  think this is  excellent !!


so we shall see what i think come the end of the month , keep up the good work peeps


----------



## tom_craggs (May 16, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> Here's my first entry:
> 
> *macros*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/140261771/in/set-997515/



Once again superb Nina.


----------



## Nina (May 16, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> 2nd entry
> inspired by the leg one i spose, done just now
> superfurryanimal
> 
> ...




LOVE the title  show me magic huh!


----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> LOVE the title  show me magic huh!



ta, had just seen them a few days before and was all inspired like 
check me tagline as well


----------



## chriswill (May 16, 2006)

Second entry.



Offout


----------



## indicate (May 17, 2006)

*Two*

2.  Oh no!  I am in the bowling ball return!


----------



## cybertect (May 17, 2006)

Here's my first (and possibly only entry )

Hiding behind a lens


----------



## Rollem (May 17, 2006)

*cheeky entry?*

http://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=train5il.jpg 

working on two levels, but might be cheating?


----------



## aurora green (May 17, 2006)

Is that _you _ Rollem?


----------



## Rollem (May 17, 2006)

nah, sorry. its my girl who is the dead spit of me  

entry withdrawn


----------



## aurora green (May 17, 2006)

It's a beautiful shot of a beautiful girl.
Actually, I really wish I'd chosen children as my theme, (seeing as they're what I spend my whole time photographing these days, it was a silly move on my part)
but anyways, if e198etc...can enter with a daffodil...


----------



## Rollem (May 17, 2006)

oh, well, yeah if e198etc is entering a daf, my entry stands 

(sorry for posting actual pic and not a link...will try to edit)

entry number two bored i cant remember the name of the effect i used, sorry 

god i am such a novice at this!


----------



## Nina (May 17, 2006)

cybertect said:
			
		

> Here's my first (and possibly only entry )
> 
> Hiding behind a lens



that's totally


----------



## Nina (May 17, 2006)

Here's my second entry:

*Untitled*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/45819767/in/set-997515/


----------



## Robster970 (May 17, 2006)

I think I've got this all wrong. Most entries are falling into (a) hide or (b) beautification. In a misguided fit I decided to post up a first entry that showed my bad complexion.

I'm going to do glamourous poses for the final 2 entries


----------



## mauvais (May 17, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> I think I've got this all wrong. Most entries are falling into (a) hide or (b) beautification. In a misguided fit I decided to post up a first entry that showed my bad complexion.
> 
> I'm going to do glamourous poses for the final 2 entries


I thought yours was really good - a classic portrait shot, really well executed


----------



## Nina (May 17, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> I think I've got this all wrong. Most entries are falling into (a) hide or (b) beautification. In a misguided fit I decided to post up a first entry that showed my bad complexion.
> 
> I'm going to do glamourous poses for the final 2 entries



No, you haven't got anything wrong. It's about great photography. Simple as that.


----------



## tom_craggs (May 17, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> http://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=train5il.jpg
> 
> working on two levels, but might be cheating?



Really good photo though..


----------



## tom_craggs (May 17, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> Here's my second entry:
> 
> *Untitled*
> 
> ...



Glad you chose this one Nina, fantastic self-portrait.


----------



## Robster970 (May 17, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> No, you haven't got anything wrong. It's about great photography. Simple as that.



I'm just looking for any excuse to put a swimsuit on


----------



## Nina (May 17, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> I'm just looking for any excuse to put a swimsuit on



It's raining! Who needs an excuse to put a swimsuit on?


----------



## Robster970 (May 17, 2006)

mauvais said:
			
		

> I thought yours was really good - a classic portrait shot, really well executed



Thanks sir   I wasn't fishing btw, I was just curious that there were 2 predominant styles emerging

I've got to say, the portraits from the ladies our outstanding, Aurora, Skim, Nina and Vintage are sticking out like sore thumbs for me....gonna be tough this month


----------



## Skim (May 17, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Actually, I really wish I'd chosen children as my theme, (seeing as they're what I spend my whole time photographing these days, it was a silly move on my part)




That's a nice idea for a theme, although it might have proved a bit difficult for some. It's very difficult to point your camera at a kid, unless it's your own or you're around kids all the time and can take shots. If you don't have kids, it's a bit difficult taking photos of them. Even as a woman, I don't feel comfortable taking photos of other people's kids when I'm out with the camera – it could be even more of an issue for men and taken the wrong way, sadly.


----------



## aurora green (May 17, 2006)

oh Blimey, you're right.
It can be a trickey business, this theme selection...


----------



## moose (May 17, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> here's mine.
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/tank_girl/image/60107695/medium
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/tank_girl/image/60116709


Lookin' gorgeous, petal


----------



## Tank Girl (May 17, 2006)

are you drunk moose?


----------



## moose (May 17, 2006)

I wish


----------



## tom_craggs (May 18, 2006)

Second entry is a little more traditional. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomcraggs/144085063/


----------



## Nina (May 18, 2006)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> Second entry is a little more traditional.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomcraggs/144085063/




well, you only have to click to see my opinion!  

looking forward to the third...

(I still haven't made my mind up)


----------



## tom_craggs (May 19, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> well, you only have to click to see my opinion!
> 
> looking forward to the third...
> 
> (I still haven't made my mind up)



Thanks Nina, and thanks for your advice - which I may have to call upon again before the end of the month!


----------



## hiccup (May 19, 2006)

Updated thumbs:

http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/may06/


----------



## Derian (May 19, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> http://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=train5il.jpg
> 
> working on two levels, but might be cheating?



I saw that you withdrew it, but what a lovely child


----------



## hiccup (May 20, 2006)

1) Watching the football


----------



## Derian (May 20, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> 1) Watching the football



excellent one hiccup


----------



## Nina (May 20, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> 1) Watching the football



hiccup, I thought you were a lady


----------



## hiccup (May 20, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> hiccup, I thought you were a lady



I am, I just have a particualrly bad hormone imbalance .





















not really


----------



## Chemical needs (May 20, 2006)

So here's my first valid entry, plus my son  : http://www.flickr.com/photos/moonfax/149766675/


----------



## Firky (May 20, 2006)

he's giving the camera a canny look


----------



## Nina (May 21, 2006)

*thanks TC*

My final entry:

*railway at the V&A*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/142082031/in/set-997515/


----------



## tom_craggs (May 21, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> My final entry:
> 
> *railway at the V&A*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/142082031/in/set-997515/



Great Nina, glad you went for this one, one of my favorites for sure. Sad it brings to an end your entries though - must have been a hard month choosing for you.


----------



## Nina (May 21, 2006)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> Great Nina, glad you went for this one, one of my favorites for sure. Sad it brings to an end your entries though - must have been a hard month choosing for you.




Yeah, was torn on 'Thirty', because I love the colours. But decided the composition was nothing special. 

Have you seen our B&W's on the thumbnails? we look like Mr n Mrs mean and moody. LOL.

Where's your third? (no pressure like  )

thanks again for your input.


----------



## tom_craggs (May 21, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> Yeah, was torn on 'Thirty', because I love the colours. But decided the composition was nothing special.
> 
> Have you seen our B&W's on the thumbnails? we look like Mr n Mrs mean and moody. LOL.
> 
> ...



Yeah I prefer the black and white, with the shadows it looks great. Your right it  does look like we are sick of looking across photos at each other, you look like you want to kill me.  

My third I haven't really got round to yet, taken a couple more you could look at but I still reckon I'll try taking some others.


----------



## Nina (May 21, 2006)

I've just seen your third...


----------



## thefuse (May 21, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> Yeah, was torn on 'Thirty', because I love the colours. But decided the composition was nothing special.
> 
> Have you seen our B&W's on the thumbnails? we look like Mr n Mrs mean and moody. LOL.


there's four bored and grumpy looking people in those last four thumbnails


----------



## snadge (May 22, 2006)

http://www.pbase.com/image/60599483

my first entry

converted from raw.


----------



## Firky (May 22, 2006)

I had a bit of an accident with my gallery and deleted an awful lot of images  

was only meant to delete one album but it took out:

Urban75 photocomp
Urban75 photostory
Glastonbury
T in the Park
and a load of other albums with my personal junk in.

So if the links to my entries don't work... that is the reason why and I don't feel motivated enough to upload them all again.


----------



## tom_craggs (May 22, 2006)

snadge said:
			
		

> http://www.pbase.com/image/60599483
> 
> my first entry
> 
> converted from raw.



Like it a lot as I seem to say every month about your photos.


----------



## Nina (May 22, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> I had a bit of an accident with my gallery and deleted an awful lot of images
> 
> was only meant to delete one album but it took out:
> 
> ...



riotsky, that's awful! I hope you get it sorted. I know how bad I felt about 2 weeks ago when I thought I'd lost my camera!

snadge, that picture is cool. V inspired.


----------



## pengaleng (May 23, 2006)

wtf is going on with this comp recently...


----------



## wiskey (May 23, 2006)

in what respect dearest? its going the same way its always gone (sorta).

anyway my first completely shit entry.

my lodger


----------



## Firky (May 23, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> riotsky, that's awful! I hope you get it sorted. I know how bad I felt about 2 weeks ago when I thought I'd lost my camera!



I'm pretty sure I still have all the images - albeit it in .psd form or original jpeg, so it is not all that. I *hope* they're not gone for good - I suspect the Glastonbury ones may be as I know I don't have a copy on this PC 

Oh well! Just have to take more photos 

Wiskey, I think tp was talking about the animated gif for an entry.


----------



## wiskey (May 23, 2006)

ahh <goes off to look> oh yeah (i hadnt seen that) whats that all about then?? (have we already had a discussion about this?? i cant be arsed to trawl).

firk - i got all sad when my hard drive hicupped and deleted all my photos (but nothing else   ) - but a month or so ago i found a cd with everything from 2003+ backed up onto it   so dont give up you may get them back.


----------



## Firky (May 23, 2006)

I think the last time I went to see my folks out in the country I was that bored I downloaded my website to their HDD - at least this is waht I _think_ happened. I sometimes get mixed up between reality, intentions and dreams


----------



## snadge (May 23, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> I think the last time I went to see my folks out in the country I was that bored I downloaded my website to their HDD - at least this is waht I _think_ happened. I sometimes get mixed up between reality, intentions and dreams



and booze  

hope you sort it firky.


----------



## tom_craggs (May 26, 2006)

Last entry; Trainspotting;

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomcraggs/150036349/


----------



## kerb (May 26, 2006)

first entry: 

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h14/kerb_photos/IMG_0740.jpg

kerb


----------



## ddraig (May 26, 2006)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> Last entry; Trainspotting;
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomcraggs/150036349/



stunning detail


----------



## Nina (May 26, 2006)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> Last entry; Trainspotting;
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomcraggs/150036349/




I was bored at the train station yesterday, so thought I'd have a go at replicating your shot (train looked the same)

Unfortunately when you're 5ft 3, you can't actually *get* your reflection in that window unless you stand so close to the train that you're nose is touching it.  

Bah shortarse humbug etc etc

glad u went for this one  the yellow writing is just perfectly composed for me....


----------



## tom_craggs (May 26, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> Unfortunately when you're 5ft 3, you can't actually *get* your reflection in that window unless you stand so close to the train that you're nose is touching it.



  This truly is a sad tale Nina. Again thanks for your advice.


----------



## tom_craggs (May 26, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> stunning detail



Thanks, as much a fluke that I was stood there with my camera, and I was getting frustraed with a Virgin rep who kept standing directly in front of me!


----------



## Nina (May 27, 2006)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> Thanks, as much a fluke that I was stood there with my camera, and I was getting frustraed with a Virgin rep who kept standing directly in front of me!



I liked the one with her in too. Something interesting in my mind linking an older lady/red/Virgin.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 28, 2006)

My 2nd entry: sunflowers

(I know there's one like this already, but pushed for time at the mo)


----------



## kage (May 28, 2006)

1st Entry

My life in cards

e2a - RAW conversion, levels, clone brushed out my passport number


----------



## Biddlybee (May 28, 2006)

Nice one kage


----------



## tom_craggs (May 28, 2006)

kage said:
			
		

> 1st Entry
> 
> My life in cards
> 
> e2a - RAW conversion, levels



Yep, top notch that one.


----------



## zenie (May 28, 2006)

kage said:
			
		

> 1st Entry
> 
> My life in cards
> 
> e2a - RAW conversion, levels, clone brushed out my passport number



You have had some interesting haircuts


----------



## Biddlybee (May 29, 2006)

My 3rd entry: serious


----------



## boskysquelch (May 29, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> My 3rd entry: serious




scally!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 29, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> scally!


_refined_ scally


----------



## Firky (May 29, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> My 3rd entry: serious



mew!


----------



## Firky (May 29, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> I was bored at the train station yesterday, so thought I'd have a go at replicating your shot (train looked the same)
> 
> *Unfortunately when you're 5ft 3*, you can't actually *get* your reflection in that window unless you stand so close to the train that you're nose is touching it.
> 
> ...




aawwwrrrr!


----------



## kage (May 29, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> You have had some interesting haircuts



Interesting is a very diplomatic choice of words


----------



## sovietpop (May 29, 2006)

cat and I in the window


----------



## kerb (May 29, 2006)

snadge said:
			
		

> http://www.pbase.com/image/60599483
> 
> my first entry
> 
> converted from raw.




highly original... i like it aaaaa lot.


----------



## Derian (May 29, 2006)

kage said:
			
		

> 1st Entry
> 
> My life in cards
> 
> e2a - RAW conversion, levels, clone brushed out my passport number



Clever interpretation of the theme, like it lots.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 30, 2006)

*Melting face...*

Pic taken on a mad trip of acid, complete with melty face.... 

Probably just the lighting...... 

http://img78.imageshack.us/img78/4710/pict00168ip.jpg


----------



## tom_craggs (May 30, 2006)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> cat and I in the window



I was waiting for your last one, it's fantastic.


----------



## sovietpop (May 30, 2006)

oh thank you very much. I wasn't sure about it tbh but I'm glad now I put it in.


----------



## Nina (May 30, 2006)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> oh thank you very much. I wasn't sure about it tbh but I'm glad now I put it in.




That's great!


----------



## Nina (May 30, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Pic taken on a mad trip of acid, complete with melty face....
> 
> Probably just the lighting......
> 
> http://img78.imageshack.us/img78/4710/pict00168ip.jpg



V Sigourney Weaver!

Nice effects..


----------



## boskysquelch (May 31, 2006)

I was going to photophrakk the frikk outof another...and did but trashed the thing ofn a freeze...haven't felt the muse to redo...so here's the other me_me's...seen before here.

wurzel

and

c'est un twat


----------



## Robster970 (May 31, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> c'est un twat



You look like you own a chain of hairdressing salons and are promoting your new hairspray or something


----------



## Nina (May 31, 2006)

Is somebody doing the thumbs before voting starts? 

There are a lot missing from there.


----------



## blackadder (May 31, 2006)

I'm finding it hard to choose from a short list of 13, there is one I would like to choose from the 13, but I think iot would conflict with my first entry. So, for my 2nd entry, I'm choosing a reflection piccy.

My 2nd entry is.
DEEPDALE

Larger version HERE


----------



## blackadder (May 31, 2006)

My 3rd entry is

Camera and I.


----------



## Nina (May 31, 2006)

ah, that DEEPDALE one. I thought that was you again in the background, right. Double exposure or something ...would have been  

Still, nice entries though


----------



## blackadder (Jun 1, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> ah, that DEEPDALE one. I thought that was you again in the background, right. Double exposure or something ...would have been
> 
> Still, nice entries though




Cheers Nina, I did have a pic in pic picture umongst my 13, but decided not to enter it, anyway, if you want to see it PRESS HERE


----------



## llantwit (Jun 1, 2006)

Tough voting this month - thanks everyone for such lovely photos. Have to vote now (before thumbs), as I may not have time later/tomorrow.

1. My life in Cards - Kage (really cool interpretation of the theme for me, nice one!)
2. Belly - Skim (what a wicked photo - also a lovely interpretation of the theme,  and a really weird insight into what it must be like to have a part of your body take on such an exaggerated significance. Also made me think about pregnancy a lot.)
3. When I was 18 - Iemanja (it really has an atmosphere to it that stayed with me - you look beautiful in it, of course, but it's much more than that. I like the mix of shyness, inquisitive boldness, and power that's suggested by your look in the pic)

I also wanted to choose - 'Alef and Skim', by Alef and Skim; 'Watching the world go by', by riotsky; and 'Brats' by Blackadder. 

Thanks again folks.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 1, 2006)

Are we voting yet? The standard of photography and originality of ideas here seems to get better every month.


1. Entry 1 - Rollem

2. watching the world go by - riot sky

3. footloose - sovietpop


----------



## aurora green (Jun 1, 2006)

I want to wait untill I've seen all the thumb nails together, before I vote...
Wish I could sort this out for everyone, but dont know how.


----------



## Firky (Jun 1, 2006)

blackadder said:
			
		

> My 3rd entry is
> 
> Camera and I.



I like that one.. hhmm who to vote for though.


----------



## Skim (Jun 1, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> You look like you own a chain of hairdressing salons and are promoting your new hairspray or something





Boskycoiffure – for the man who doesn't have to try too hard.


----------



## Firky (Jun 1, 2006)

*some top results*

*1] belly - skim *
I like the sense of height and it almost feels as though you're leaning back, I also like the sepia tint. It works well with this photo, given it a bit warmth.

*2] my life in cards - kage*

Not a terribly good photograph in its self but a very good and thought out  interpretation - little bit jealous that I didn't think of this first as I have loads of ID cards 

*3] bare - auroa green*

Not quite sure why I like this one, I think it is the expression, and the slightly uncomfortable way you're standing - it makes you look at you, other than the fact you appear to be naked.

--

Other mentions:

squelch - three monkeys, again a nice idea: not helped the fact you do make a good monkey 

blackadder - camera and I - one of the few ones taken with a camera in shot that didn't have it held over the face. Like the way you're looking at the camera.

--

Goodstuff as per usual 

p.s on a side note, I love this portrait of Sarah Lucas.


----------



## Skim (Jun 1, 2006)

Ok, I'm voting for:

1. Kage: My life in cards
This is a wicked interpretation of the theme, I really like it.

2. Aurora Green: Bare
Well-lit and one of the most honest of the entries... no hiding faces or subterfuge.

3. Nina: Macros
Lovely colours... nice eye make-up! It would have been perfect if you'd been looking into the camera


----------



## Robster970 (Jun 1, 2006)

In the absence of nobody else doing the thumbs, I've just done them so the page is all up to date

Thumbs page linky here


----------



## hiccup (Jun 1, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> Is somebody doing the thumbs before voting starts?
> 
> There are a lot missing from there.



Yeah, me, but I forgot  

Can't really do it at work, but I'l make sure everything is up to date when I get home later.

Apologies to the entries not currently there.


----------



## hiccup (Jun 1, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> In the absence of nobody else doing the thumbs, I've just done them so the page is all up to date
> 
> Thumbs page linky here




Heh, simulpost.

Thanks for that, the end of the month just seemed to come round sooner than I thought.


----------



## Robster970 (Jun 1, 2006)

1. Belly - Skim. Just love this for lots of reasons.
2. untitled - Nina. Atmospheric.
3. My life in cards - kage. Nice idea.


----------



## Robster970 (Jun 1, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Heh, simulpost.
> 
> Thanks for that, the end of the month just seemed to come round sooner than I thought.



No probs man


----------



## Rollem (Jun 1, 2006)

my votes go to...

my life in cards - kage

belly - skim

shy - mauvais


----------



## Relahni (Jun 1, 2006)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> Really good photo though..



Thanks, it was my idea.


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 1, 2006)

1.belly - skim

2.Brats - blackadder

3.bare - aurora green


cheers robster


----------



## Rollem (Jun 1, 2006)

Relahni said:
			
		

> Thanks, it was my idea.


shove off


----------



## Robster970 (Jun 1, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> cheers robster



you love it you Nicky Clarke slaaaagggg


----------



## tom_craggs (Jun 1, 2006)

In The end there were a lot of good photos this month. 

My choices are:

1) Untitled - Nina; I think it was the most classic of the self portraits (along with aurora green's) and I like the shadows.

2) Cat and i in shop window - Soviet Pop; Your other two shots are technically superb but this made me smile and I like the way you have the cat looking down at you, with a distainful look - proper cat.  

3) My Life in Cards - Kage; Really great idea - gives a real insight into your life - I reckon I know more about you now than anyone else on U75!? 

Like normal I have to mention the ones I would have voted for if I had more votes - Watching the world go by is really in Riot Sky style and its wicked. All of Guerilla Photo's (only reason they didn't get a vote was that they were more about the scene and not the portrait), Alef & Skim, and me# 2 by Vintage Paw.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 1, 2006)

I think this may be a two horse race..

My votes.....

1,Cest Une twat-Borskysquelch. -shows loads of character.....

2.Bare - Aurora Green..........beautiful....

3.riot sky - im off home........ very apt and a good rendition of a self portrait.


----------



## hiccup (Jun 1, 2006)

I like the way that on the thumbnails page, my entry mirrors rollem's directly above it. Unintentionally 

Lots of great piccies this month, too many good shots to choose from...


----------



## blackadder (Jun 1, 2006)

1.Midnight Thinking - mauvais  Brilliant..
2.Untitled - Nina  --Without sounding like a creep, but Phrooar!!! and excellent portrait too.
3.Shy - mauvais

Loads of other excellent ones.


----------



## hedache (Jun 1, 2006)

would have liked to enter this month but the repair shop still has my fucking lense 

my votes:

1. shy - mauvais

2. me #2 - vintage paw

3. first entry - kerb


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 1, 2006)

here are BiddlyBee's votes, as she's gone on holiday now...

1) belly - Skim
2) bare - aurora green
3) Feet - Sweet FA


----------



## kage (Jun 1, 2006)

My choices:

*Watching the world go by - riot sky*

I'm a sucker for B&W night shots and this one is fantastic. Great shape, light and texture. It looks really natural and unstaged.

*bare - aurora green*

Very apt name for the photo, well framed and I particularly like the way the wall mimics your complexion, was it deliberate?

*Belly - skim*

Beautiful photo, the sepia works really well with the skin and the grain of the floor. There's a real feel of exaggerated perspective which draws my eyes to the cute ickle feet below.

Other notable mentions
Nina, 
Mauvais
Robster970
Sovietpop
Tom Craggs
Boskysquelch

Well done all


----------



## thefuse (Jun 1, 2006)

1st. hearnospeaknosayno by boskysquelch. didnt even realise it was an entry for ages but i really like it

2nd. when i was 18 by iemanja. for the same reasons that someone else gave earlier but also because it reminds me of my mum when she was that age

3rd. macros by nina. this picture reminded me of a love long gone


----------



## aurora green (Jun 1, 2006)

I found it really hard to choose...
But finally decided on:

1) Belly - Skim,   just a wonderful insight into the change of perspective  pregnancy brings.

2) Untitled - Nina, I like the film-noirish feel of it, a very nice portrait.

3) Brats - blackadder, keeps making me smile this one.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jun 1, 2006)

1. Hearnospeaknosayno - boskysquelch (original and funny, great stuff)

2. Me #1 - Vintage Paw (very moody, would have won first place had I not been impartial and decided that her looks were influencing my vote - hmm eye lashes!)

3. warts and all - Robster970 (lovely black and white shot capturing the best part of any portrait, the eyes) 


edit - I really liked watching the world go by riot sky, lovely photo but I just felt it didn't fit my interpretation of the theme as well as the others. Great photo though.

Here endeth the voting from the Barking Mad jury.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 1, 2006)

My votes:

#1 - belly - skim

#2 - entry 1 - tom craggs

#3 - Cat & I in shop window - Sovietpop

*flutters eyelashes at Barking_Mad*


----------



## Nina (Jun 1, 2006)

It's lovely reading all the reaons people have stated for choosing their three. Seems this month has dragged up lots of nostalgic feelings....


----------



## salaryman (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm going all out for B&W this month...

1. watching the world go by - riot sky
Love this. It has such good mood, a a real feeling of the world passing by as he stands there.  The contrast (manipulated?) is fabulous.  

2. in the circus - riot sky
A nice take on the 'photographer in mirror' theme.  Really effective.

3. Me #2 - Vintage Paw
This high contrast approach really works for me, the way it brings out the key features is lovely.

Bravo!


----------



## Dhimmi (Jun 2, 2006)

Great range, hard to pick out three. 

1. me and the mrs - chriswill
2. c'est un twat - boskysquelch
3. serious - biddlybee


----------



## The Pious Pawn (Jun 2, 2006)

1) My life in cards = Must remember to get driving licence sorted !! 

2) In the cirucus = Made me hungry 

3) From the hip = All them eyes carnt be right !!


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jun 2, 2006)

1. bare - aurora green ~ fantastic portrait, great cropping, lovely !
2. Untitled - Nina ~ good stuff again, love the angle and the black n white
3. in the circus - riot sky ~ love the composition and the distortion via the mirror on the shape of the car door


----------



## sovietpop (Jun 2, 2006)

1. Belly Skim (I like the lines and curves)
2. My life in cards - kadge (very smart interpretation)
3. Trainspotting - Tom cragg (I like the lines and the point of view)

also liked 
The Sea at my feet, Iemaja
Alef and Skim
Watching the world go by, Riot sky
Lunatic Assylum
First entry, Herb
Tarts- sweet fa.

A very good month, well done all.


----------



## e19896 (Jun 2, 2006)

My three are as follows..

Belly - skim

Entry 1 - tom craggs

Cat & I in shop window - Sovietpop

e19896


----------



## cybertect (Jun 2, 2006)

I think it was the lighting that swung it for me on all three of my choices

1. _Midnight Thinking_ - mauvais
This just made me giggle. Great composition. Does what it says on the tin.

2. _c'est un twat_ - boskysquelch
classic photographer's self-portrait nicely executed.

3. _watching the world go by_ - riot sky
Perhaps not your usual self-portrait, but it's a great urban image.

_Me #1_ by Vintage Paw was very nearly my third choice.

Honourable mentions to _belly_ (skim), _My life in Cards_, _bare_ (aurora green) and both of Nina's entries.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 2, 2006)

1. Trainspotting - tom craggs  nicey lined up 
2. Feet - Sweet FA 
3. Me and the mrs - chriswill

 camera & I - blackadder  blackadder a bloke


----------



## chriswill (Jun 2, 2006)

1st Trainspotting - Tom Craggs


2nd My life in cards - Kage


3rd  Camera & I - blackadder


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 2, 2006)

1. My life in cards - kage
Great idea, well executed. Were you really struck by lightning?!
2. Bare - aurora green
Open and honest; love the colours too - the wall, skin tone, lips.
3. Watching the world go by - riot sky
The sort of photo I'd love to know how to take... (Note to self - buy better camera).


----------



## kage (Jun 2, 2006)

Sweet FA said:
			
		

> 1. My life in cards - kage
> Great idea, well executed. Were you really struck by lightning?!



Nope, just some unfortunate soul with the same name  . The clipping was sent to me by an American penpal


----------



## Nina (Jun 3, 2006)

arrrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhh I'm so indecisive. 

Here goes:

1) Belly - Skim - Has such a great kind of animation quality for me. 
2) Bare - Aurora Green. Classic. Beautiful. Great colours.
3) Trainspotting - Tom. The 'mind the gap' just gets me everytime.


Riot sky watching the world go by, tough one not to include in my 3 but as someone else said, not quite self-portrait enough for me.

Also really enjoyed blackadders, Sweet FAs and Guerillas entries.

Really enjoyed this month


----------



## Firky (Jun 3, 2006)

Sweet FA said:
			
		

> 3. Watching the world go by - riot sky
> The sort of photo I'd love to know how to take... (Note to self - buy better camera).



It was taken on a £100 Fujifine Pix 2 mega pixel camera, on night mode with the flash turned off and self timer selected 

Thanks btw (and thanks for the fridge freezer!)


----------



## Desbo (Jun 3, 2006)

1st: Brats - blackadder (Love this photo - really puts a smile on my face!)

2nd: When I was 18... - Iemanja (lovely natural feel this this one)

3rd: Bare - aurora green (striking image - I like the way the eyes really stand out)


----------



## mauvais (Jun 3, 2006)

Nealry forgot to vote!

1. Macros - Nina
2. Warts and all - Robster970
3. My life in cards - Kage

Also really liked riot sky's bus stop one, aurora green's bare and I might've voted for Wurzel by Squelch just cos he looks like a cross between a knight and a fucking astronaut but it's just too small on his fancypants phone


----------



## exosculate (Jun 4, 2006)

I felt I couldn't enter this one.

And now I've also missed the voting.

So whose won?


----------



## exosculate (Jun 4, 2006)

I like screw you guys by firky! Is that taken in Southsea?


Watching the world go by is good too.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 4, 2006)

sorry i missed the voting  have been moving all weekend, great pics all round


----------



## Firky (Jun 4, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I like screw you guys by firky! Is that taken in Southsea?
> 
> 
> Watching the world go by is good too.




Cheers! Yeah it was taken in Southsea last summer, around this time actually.


----------



## blackadder (Jun 4, 2006)

Who's won? Anyone doing the counting?


----------



## thefuse (Jun 4, 2006)

blackadder said:
			
		

> Who's won? Anyone doing the counting?


i think it was me again. ho hum


----------



## Robster970 (Jun 4, 2006)

*The Results*

The results - took it upon myself in the absence of anybody nomiating themselves to do it.

Belly - Skim                            32
My life in Cards - Kage	           24
Bare - Aurora Green	                 18
Watching the world - Riot Sky	10
Untitled - Nina	                      10
Trainspotting - Tom Craggs	       8
C'est un twat - Squelch	            7
Brats - Blackadder	                  6
Midnight Thinking - Mauvais	      6
Hearno - Squelch	                 6
When I was 18 - Iemanja	      5
Macros - Nina	                       5
Shy - Mauvais	                       5
In the circus - Riot Sky	            5
Cat & I - Sovietpop	                 4
Entry 1 - Tom Craggs	            4
Me & Mrs - Chriswill	                 4
Entry 1 - Rollem	                      3
Me 2 - Vintage Paw	                 3
Feet - Sweet FA	                      3
Warts n all - Robster	                 3
Me 1 - Vintage Paw	                 2
Footloose - Sovietpop	           1
I'm off home - Riot Sky	           1
First Entry - Kerb	                 1
From the hip - alef	                 1
Camera & I - Blackadder	           1
Serious - Biddlybee	                 1

WELL DONE SKIM - BEAUTIFUL PIC


----------



## tom_craggs (Jun 4, 2006)

Cheers Robster, I guess I am just lazy. 

Well done Skim it certainly was a lovely and sensitive shot. 

I found this month hard but really enjoyed it, never taken shots like this before so I learn't some new techniques, even if I could not put them into practice!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 4, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> Here's my first entry:
> 
> Belly
> 
> My belly rules me right now, so it seemed like an appropriate focus for a self-portrait.



Great image.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 5, 2006)

congrats skim  well deserved!





there's a tale to tell the offspring 'you and me babe, won the photo comp we did'


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 5, 2006)

Come on fatty...what's the next subject?


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 5, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> Come on fatty...what's the next subject?


hehehe 

congrats skim


----------



## Skim (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow – thanks all 

Who'd have thought my bloated gut would win the photo competition? There's more cake than foetus there, you know  

I'll have a new theme today before I leave work. There's no internet access at home for the next couple of weeks, so I might need some help with the thumbnails to start with, then perhaps Alef could do them once we're back online...?

Cheers everyone – I'm dead chuffed


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 5, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> There's more cake than foetus there, you know



Glad to read_between_the_lines that all is going well.

Much luff to you & the Alef in your new nest.

Looking forward to the new theme.

And well done for winning Tubby.


----------



## Skim (Jun 5, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> Glad to read_between_the_lines that all is going well.
> 
> Much luff to you & the Alef in your new nest.
> 
> ...



Thanks Squelch 

Now I'd better get my thinking cap on about the theme...


----------



## hiccup (Jun 5, 2006)

Well done skim, a deserved winner.

I can do the thumbnails again, unless anyone else is mad keen to do it.


----------



## kakuma (Jun 5, 2006)

well done, totally missed this competition


----------



## kage (Jun 5, 2006)

Well done Skim


----------



## aurora green (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah, well done Skim. Beautiful photo.

And thanks to all who gave my picture votes. I am really chuffed, because last month I had mixed feelings after winning with such an old shot, so the challenge was on for me to do well with something new...


----------



## Nina (Jun 5, 2006)

Just to echo everyone else skim. Congratulations and congratulations  

Aurora, who you trying to kid, you are great! well done everybody


----------



## kerb (Jun 5, 2006)

congrats on an awesome photo skim. 

sorry i didnt take part in the vote. 

i forgot about it all completely   

kerb


----------

